# Prayers Needed



## Core Lokt (Apr 26, 2017)

Lost a good friend on 4/11/17, he was 46 and buried on Good Friday. He had a massive heart attack while taking his kids to school. Thank God he was sitting at a red light and not traveling down the road. This could have been really bad for others. His divorce was final 4-5 months ago. 

The kids were already having a hard time  but now not only do they not have their loving father, they witnessed his death.

To add to their pain their mother has not allowed them to see my friend's parents. These kids were born and lived within walking distance of their grandparents that they are being kept from. 

Please pray for those that have lost a friend, a family member, those two young kids and most of all their mother that she will realize the hurt/damage that she is causing these kids.

Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2017)

Prayers being sent in this really tragic event.  It is hard to realize that a parent could be so cruel as to not let the kids visit their grandparents as such too.  I will pray for her as well in hopes of divine intervention in this situation because none of this is the fault of the children and they should not be punished as such.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 27, 2017)

My friends parents (ones kids can't see) were in a car wreck yesterday and both are in the hospital. No life threatening issues but pretty banged up.

Thanks for your prayers EE.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 27, 2017)

Prayers sent for all


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

What a terrible situation.... Sending prayers!

may i ask how old the children are?


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 27, 2017)

That is just awful, prayers sent.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> What a terrible situation.... Sending prayers!
> 
> may i ask how old the children are?



The boy is 9 and the girl is 12.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## speedcop (May 1, 2017)

she will regret this move later on. our prayers


----------



## Paymaster (May 5, 2017)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------

